# Mean While in Minnesota



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just some pictures of the ladies


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Continued


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beauties. Are those mulbery trees they are nibling on?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Nah they are a river birch I believe


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Pretty goaties! Some of those photographs are lovely. Those last two especially.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Beautiful goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like everyone is sure happy!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous!
Happy goats!!


----------

